
Show HN: Simulate new name suggestions for software and company names - hedoban
https://pypi.org/project/sng/
======
hedoban
I started dabbling in neural networks and we had to come up with a startup
name. It took us 2 weeks per name, and they all were already taken.

This Python package learns the "style" of words (e.g. Celtic, German, Orcish,
Pokemon-style) through a supplied text corpus, then simulates new names in
that style.

It might help some of you in quickly finding a new name if you already know
the "style" it should sound like.

